# PMDC Policy For Admissions 2016



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

Press Release: http://dailytimes.com.pk/islamabad/31-Oct-16/pmdc-devises-new-policy-for-mbbs-bds-admissions

Policy: http://www.pmdc.org.pk/CONDITIONSFORADMISSIONINMBBSBDS/tabid/186/Default.aspx

CMH Lahore rids SAT on Local seats: http://www.cmhlahore.edu.pk/docs/Admission%20Notice%20Important.pdf

Apparently no university is allowed to conduct their own entry test and only Central Govt. Test results are to be used for admission even in Private Universities, tests like UHS, Sindh (NTS), ETEA and ​MNHS (ICT).

Also No more Pakistani Nationals that have done O and A Levels applying on Foreign Seats.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

It states that no university is allowed to charge more than 5lack 
Does that include foreign aswell
It is outrageous how overseas pakistanis who can't pay the 18000 dollar fees are treated just because no one knows about mcat outside of Pakistan


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

Is this policy being applied for admissions this year? What about the people who have already applied on SAT 2 basis for CMH?


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

yeah i guess so in the cmh link it says from 27 oct 2016.
and for those who've given sat 2 probably their sat score will not be considered which is quite distressing.


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

It's unfair actually. Some people didn't even apply considering that the merit would be really high due to acceptance of SAT 2 and now they can't.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

yeah true. cmh keeps changing its policy now and then.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> yeah true. cmh keeps changing its policy now and then.


If the policy is being implemented this year a lot of sat students are going to have to waste a year if the want to get into MBBS/BDS
And the fees for foreign is just ridonculous not many can afford this and if they apply the 5lack maximum for university fees this might mean so if the apply this fee structure for foreign seats aswell it might level the competition ground a bit


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

What on Earth


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

Update: CMH removed the link from their site, PMDC will have another meeting with the colleges tomorrow to get them to delay implementation till next year. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

According to these new rules, private universities in Punjab will be considering UHS results as opposed to NTS results.. Yes?


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

Yup, tests like NUMS, SHIFA NTS and Bahria NTS are pretty much nullified. My uncle talked to the Surgeon General and he said they are sitting down with PMDC to discuss it further.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

So will there be any changes in the fee structure for foreign students and I didn't read anywhere in the policy that sat 2 students cant be accepted on a local seat
So is there a chance for sat students?


----------



## Noor13579 (Nov 1, 2016)

I applied on the basis of SAT 2. Will my scores not be considered?


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

As of now I only know what I told you guys. As for the SAT local thing only real reference I have is that CMH put up that notice and if the meeting doesn't change the policy, well then yeah no SAT scores would be applicable on those local seats. As for the fee they want to standardize it to 18 thousand dollars on Foreign so as to end donations, which tbh is a good thing. 

They used to have a policy that Pakistani Nationals that had given A levels and O levels were allowed to apply on foreign, in that in mind I applied on foreign pretty much everywhere and apparently with the new policy I can't be allowed on those seats even though I meet the merit. So yeah lets see how the meeting goes.

- - - Updated - - -

So SZABMU is making a centralized merit list for all medical colleges in Islamabad, SAT is most likely out for Local candidates we'll find out officially in 3 days and PMDC is saying it won't register students from Shifa since they conducted their own test. 

http://www.szabmu.edu.pk/demo/downloads/application-form-mbbs-bds.pdf

Don't know how credible this source is: http://pakobserver.net/senate-questions-pmdcs-role/


----------



## stillhere (Oct 26, 2016)

I wonder what advantage this holds for us as my dad went to RIHS today and they said the same thing.
Furthermore they told him that the classes will be delayed 2 months from now due to this new pmdc practice.


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

Shifa is already done with admissions, and I have already paid my fee. They can't do this. Otherwise, Aga Khan admissions also have to be nullified since its a private institution as well.


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

Exactly it's idiotic to say the least, if they wanted to implement this why not do it in June. Literally release it a day after most admissions were done with. I've payed hundreds of dollars for applications for a seat I wont be allowed to have.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Noor13579 said:


> I applied on the basis of SAT 2. Will my scores not be considered?


Nowhere in the policy is it stated that local students can't be accepted on the base of SAT
So I dont know why cmh would say that sat scores aren't accepted


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

Spoderman said:


> Nowhere in the policy is it stated that local students can't be accepted on the base of SAT
> So I dont know why cmh would say that sat scores aren't accepted


http://www.cmhlahore.edu.pk/docs/Admission%20Notice%20Important.pdf

They uploaded this a day or two ago and then removed it when people started complaining. Since then colleges have had meetings with PMDC, the SAT on local thing isn't directly mentioned in the new policy but it is mentioned indirectly. According to the Policy only Govt Tests are to be used for admission on local seats, SAT Subject Tests don't fulfill the criteria. But since the meetings are still going on who knows what happens.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

SaadAhmed said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Nowhere in the policy is it stated that local students can't be accepted on the base of SAT
> ...


So, for instance, if sat 2 is not considered. Then only NUMS would be? Because cmh isn't affiliated with UHS and obv won't consider mcat then?


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

isn't the merit list going to be out tomorrow? or maybe in a few days? and they yet can't decide if they're going to take sat or not.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> isn't the merit list going to be out tomorrow? or maybe in a few days? and they yet can't decide if they're going to take sat or not.


I juuust called them and they say the merit list will probably not be out by tomorrow and that it will come around Monday-tuesday. And that they're currently in a discussion with PMDC regarding SAT 2. So idk what to think. It's so stupid to enforce something so drastic in the middle of the damn admissions!


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

isn't the merit list going to be out tomorrow? or maybe in a few days? and they yet can't decide that they're going to take sat or not.


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

I doubt we'll see any implementation this time around considering the abrupt timing of these proposals. Unless of course, they want riots in the streets. Honestly, our education system is pathetic.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

They just showed on the news that pmdc will implement this policy from next week. And that all tests other than provincial entry tests are not to be taken. Which means no sat 2. So this means we will have to apply for fresh admission to privates for this centralized policy?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

its SIMPLE  if the policy is to be implemented from next week, it means that for future 2017 admissions. because when admissions for this year were being held (tests etc/UHS) the policy of 2013 was in effect. The PMDC policy came out on OCT 27 which makes it applicable to future years starting next week.

Can anyone please quote exactly what was said on CITY 42?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...4183841349&ref=m_notif&notif_t=mentions_reply
Well, have a look at this.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

CMH is not on that list FutureDr. so im guessing nums test still holds


----------



## Doc1 (Nov 4, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> yeah i guess so in the cmh link it says from 27 oct 2016.
> and for those who've given sat 2 probably their sat score will not be considered which is quite distressing.


My Aggregate for CMH is 84.4 and im applying on MBBS FOREIGN AND BDS LOCALL. What are my chances?? PLEASE HELP


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> CMH is not on that list FutureDr. so im guessing nums test still holds


But sat 2 must be gone then. I think this is only for uhs med schools.


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

UHS has kinda been running this policy on its own for years now, so this isn't something new.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Doc1 idk about mbbs foreign but bds local merit is lower so you have chances of getting in now hope for the best.


----------



## stillhere (Oct 26, 2016)

The fmdc provisional merit list is out on Nts website..


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey but what about the SAT local seats in govt colleges for overseas pakistanis. I even got in on that one and my name is pretty much there.... Dont say even they are at risk


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

What are the chances that sat 2 for CMH will still be considered.


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't get that tbh like if the Policy is confirmed than NUMS test can't be used surely, since it doesn't comply with the Central induction thing. According to the policy only UHS and SZABMU results are to be used.

- - - Updated - - -

Slim tbh seeing as they delayed the merit list: http://www.cmhlahore.edu.pk/docs/Important%20Notice%20regarding%20Admission%202016.pdf


----------



## Doc1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> What are the chances that sat 2 for CMH will still be considered.


Cmh is not included in the uhs list so they might still take sat


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

That list is for colleges under UHS which CMH isn't just because it's not there doesn't mean it's exempt. Local SAT is almost definitely gone, it'll be great if it isn't but seeing as how the merit is delayed and Punjab has accepted the policy chances are it's out.


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

But what I've heard is that they are in talks with PMDC on the issue of SAT. As they are affiliated to NUMS not with UHS
So I hope they will consider SAT 2


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

So guys i have to apply to UHS now to get into a pvt college? Wtf? I didn't apply there, i only applied at shalamar. Should i apply at uhs again? And do i stand a better chance in a government college now?


----------



## VelaneDeBeaute (Sep 4, 2012)

Go through this. UHS 1st Year MBBS/BDS Admissions in Private Medical and Dental Colleges of Punjab for session 2016-17 - Educational Blog

In a nutshell, you have to get an application form from UHS to apply to private colleges, and list the 'private colleges' in order of preference. They'll then calculate your aggregate and see where you fall in your list of selected colleges.


Weed said:


> So guys i have to apply to UHS now to get into a pvt college? Wtf? I didn't apply there, i only applied at shalamar. Should i apply at uhs again? And do i stand a better chance in a government college now?


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

VelaneDeBeaute said:


> Go through this. UHS 1st Year MBBS/BDS Admissions in Private Medical and Dental Colleges of Punjab for session 2016-17 - Educational Blog
> 
> In a nutshell, you have to get an application form from UHS to apply to private colleges, and list the 'private colleges' in order of preference. They'll then calculate your aggregate and see where you fall in your list of selected colleges.
> 
> ...


But i had a secured admission in Shalamar with an aggregate of 84.9% on the foreign seat. And i only had to pay 15000$ yearly. Now I'll have to pay 18000$ yearly. Wtffff. I will have to move back to Germany if it is so


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

What documents do we have to attach? There is no mention on the form. This is so stupidd! And so surreal that we wasted the money (and not just small amounts) and privates are so indifferent right now and now PMDC US doing this.


----------



## VelaneDeBeaute (Sep 4, 2012)

@Weed: Yar talk to the Shalamar administration on admission. No need to worry yourself unless the Shalamar admin calls to tell you that your name's eviscerated from their records. At this point, there's nothing you can do except hope for the best.


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

Same for shifa. Is their admission also revoked or should i pay their fee?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> Same for shifa. Is their admission also revoked or should i pay their fee?


You're in for a foreign seat?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

There is another download on UHS website called instructions, go ahead and download that. 



FutureDr. said:


> What documents do we have to attach? There is no mention on the form. This is so stupidd! And so surreal that we wasted the money (and not just small amounts) and privates are so indifferent right now and now PMDC US doing this.


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

I heard cmh will release its merit list tomorrow, is it true? and is there any chance they would accept sat 2 for local seats because still they haven't made it clear that they will or not?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Alinasir said:


> I heard cmh will release its merit list tomorrow, is it true? and is there any chance they would accept sat 2 for local seats because still they haven't made it clear that they will or not?


Actually they have made it clear in the prospectus that they will accept sat if the candidate has appeared in the nums entry test.
So if they don't do it, I plan on on getting my prospectus money back
And am gonna start working at McDonald's
Cuz **** this ****
A country where there's literally hundreds of thousands of people dying due to not receiving proper healthcare should focus more on its medical colleges, and try to get more people from abroad to come and study here and not send them back due to the incredibly ridonculous prices of foreign seats.


----------



## orangeapple (Sep 8, 2016)

Well, what about AKU? They've already sent out offer letters.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Alinasir said:
> 
> 
> > I heard cmh will release its merit list tomorrow, is it true? and is there any chance they would accept sat 2 for local seats because still they haven't made it clear that they will or not?
> ...



Actually it is a positive thing of local students can't apply on foreign seats so more foreigners can apply. 
But still, this should not have happened at such a time.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes it's a positive thing
But it's not a positive thing that the fees are this high or that they have little to no advertisement outside so if you didn't give mcat you waste a whole year


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Yes it's a positive thing
> But it's not a positive thing that the fees are this high or that they have little to no advertisement outside so if you didn't give mcat you waste a whole year


Agreed. I think this is already a flawed system. Under thought to be exact. 
M.CAT is not a system that is worthy of gaining all this power.


----------



## UKSKhan (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah I've been wondering about AKU too. Their deadline for accepting the offer letter is Nov 10, and there's no news yet of whether the fee schedule will be revised or not.


----------



## orangeapple (Sep 8, 2016)

I am not worried about the fee schedule. I am worried that they might be made to take their offer back. Could that happen?!


----------



## UKSKhan (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't think that's likely to happen. PMDC is still talking things with private unis, so we don't know anything for sure yet, but I don't think AKU will ever take back the offers. If you've received an offer, maybe you should email them or something and voice your concerns?


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

UKSKhan said:


> but I don't think AKU will ever take back the offers.


You do realize that PMDC can just decide not to register students who weren't properly admitted??

But AKU is a university on its own, so whatever merit-based thing the university sets for its MBBS/BDS students is good ... BUT the SAT 2 issue again. I've spent all day thinking in circles about what's going to happen.:?


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

But that's the primary issue Universities aren't allowed to conduct their own test, which is PMDC fault tbh they kinda released the policy way too late and btw SAT on local was never legal to begin with I'm pretty sure CMH was the only one using it. Any way that's why Shifa is in a bit of pickle since they made the merit on their own with their own test, even though Shifa was notified well in advance of this policy like most colleges in ISB were, just us students were not told about it. Plus AKU is covered solely on the basis that the Sindh Govt hasn't voted the policy in yet, same with BUMDC. And I'm pretty sure the CMH/Wah merit is delayed not cause of SAT but cause of the legibility of NUMS test, 40 kids haven't even paid for open merit at AMC cause of this. As per the policy only UHS, SZABMU NTS, ETEA and NTS Sindh are to be used for admissions. Again this is pretty much speculation so who knows what actually is going on.


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi guys, I was just wondering if people from UAE are able on the foreign seats under the new policy?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Daud12345 said:


> Hi guys, I was just wondering if people from UAE are able on the foreign seats under the new policy?


Yes you can, you'll be considered an overseas Pakistani. You must have valid resident visa and must have completed your O and Alevels from UAE.


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

Mij97 said:


> Yes you can, you'll be considered an overseas Pakistani. You must have valid resident visa and must have completed your O and Alevels from UAE.


Thank you.Any idea how many seats KEMU will have for foreign students under the new policy and what the fee structure for it is likely to be


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

The fees for the foreign/overseas seat is the same as the local seat for government universities in Punjab. King Edward is a government University so I don't think the new policy is going to affect it, since it's for private ones.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> Yes you can, you'll be considered an overseas Pakistani. You must have valid resident visa and must have completed your O and Alevels from UAE.


Also in case you haven't already done so, you'll need to get Equivalence from IBCC. (Although at this point it's too late probably)


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

New policy says 15% seats for foreigners and 85 local, as KEMU has around 300 seats, does this mean around 45 seats for foreigners just in KE?


----------

